

Emotions Every User Enjoys - admp
http://blog.gaborcselle.com/2012/05/eight-emotions-every-user-enjoys.html

======
mxey
Every user enjoys? As an introvert, I don't enjoy being flooded with faces
like on Facebook.

------
unalone
Just what we goddamn need. More "user psychology" distilled down into a short
list without any discussion of what it means to make good software, encourage
good behavior, or contribute something meaningful to a user's life.

Give 'em fucking faces and controversy! No chance _that'll_ make the world a
slightly shittier place.

------
teach
_Very_ insightful. I don't think I've seen this list all in one place before.

------
billpatrianakos
Boost the users ego. Facebook does this well and I have a sneaking suspicion
it was never intentional. The whole impetus to create it was born out of human
nature and the user engagement just flowed from there. At this point people
post to Facebook to show off how cool and interesting their lives are.
Facebook gets this right in so many ways. It's fast, easy, and you get lots of
reinforcement in the form of likes. The fact that the whole thing just
naturally came together is what really made it. Unfortunately not every web
app can make it flow like them. The more thought you have to put into how
you'll evoke these emotions you have to put in, the more evidence there
probably is to suggest your app just doesn't lend itself well to it. That
said, not all apps need to evoke emotions to be successful. Serving a basic
utilitarian purpose and doing it well is often enough. Google Drive comes to
mind.

------
its_so_on
I guess this is covered somwhat by the first word of #6, "Simplicity, clarity,
efficiency, safety."

However, I believe that is far more important and deserves better emphasis.
"Simplicity" in the sense of "just let me do something I want to do."

Users want to be able to order an omelet. They feel best when you just bring
them an omelet. They are okay with answering a question with what kind of
omelet they want and being presented with a brief list of the omelets on the
menu.

They are NOT okay with you asking them: how many eggs? how long should we cook
it? iron skillet or teflon? wooden or plastic spatula? ... or rubber? How many
plates should I bring it on? Jesus, just bring me an omelette, will you! I'm
not trying to make an omelette here - I want YOU to do it!

There is a comment to the article that says "How about control or choice?" I
respectfully disagree with that. The list is emotions " _every user_ " enjoys.

Loads of users are put off by both control and choice, and implicitly rank it
far below other 'emotions' (as used by this article).

At the moment I'm typing on a keyboard I have no idea how to remap, listening
to music at 100.00% of the speed it is meant to be played at and at the same
frequency, using WIFI by simply entering a code off the router and being glad
I wasn't confronted with any settings. No idea how to adjust the speed my
microwave platter rotates at: and that's the way I likes it.

Don't you prefer a washing machine that maybe lets you select "half load" but
otherwise just makes you turn it to whites, 60 degrees or colors, 40 degrees -
rather than having a wheel with 26 settings, with an 8 column by 4 row chart
somewhere with laundry symbols explaining which of the 26 settings on the
wheel you need, and next to the wheel a separate row of 6 on-off toggle
switches each also having an obscure symbol or single letter abbreviation on
it?

Granted, if someone has taken the time to learn what the laundry symbols mean
(quick: which one is wool? answer key: <http://www.care-
labelling.co.uk/whatsymbolsmean.html>) they may be interested in picking
something more specific.

But for "every user" I think "control and choice" rank far below "I'm using
you because I want YOU to do it."

